# Former Collegues From Dart/Bibby Line



## Christopher Knight (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi Everybody,
When I was training as 2R/O on the Dart Atlantic, my senior RO was Tony Fell (REO Chairman or Vice Chairman), Tony used to live in Colwyn bay North wales, when I knew him. I made several attempts to contact him in the 1980's without success. Does anybody know if Tony is still around, as he was more than 20 years older than myself!
Best wishes,
Chris Knight


----------

